

Ask HN: What's in your .bashrc? - benigeri


======
alexrson
Aliases for misspellings of various linux commands and environment variables
pointing to important work directories.

That and my PATH.

------
stevekemp
Very little. I just source a small number of real configuration files from the
~/.bash/ directory:

<https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/tree/master/.bash>

------
J_Darnley
<http://dotfiles.org/.bashrc>

------
pkhamre
<https://gist.github.com/pkhamre/5080945>

------
tusiji_accept
aaaaaaaaaaaaaa

~~~
runjake
This is an HN account which should probably be deleted (see its history).

